
A checklist of things to consider before releasing your project - feross
https://github.com/amilajack/project-checklist
======
adontz
Don’t worry too much about choosing a name and having a package with that name
already take. If your project becomes more popular than the project that has
taken the name already, the owner of the package will usually give you the
package name if not too many people are depending on it

WUT?!

~~~
amilajack
Yup, this is true. Flow, yarn, parcel, and glow are examples of projects which
took ownership of existing package names.

